# Prednisolone side effects



## Frannybe (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, do you have any experience of prednisolone causing thrush in the mouth? 
This has flared up after a month of taking it at 25mg. Thinking of lowering the dose or asking my Doctor if I should start weaning off. I am 6 weeks pregnant

```

```


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

This is a recognised side effect of steroids. You need to speak to clinic regarding the steroids and whether you need to remain on them or not. I wouldn't reduce dose before speaking with them. See GP regarding the thrush you can receive treatment for this if necessary, nystatin oral suspension can be prescribed and is not absorbed into the body so can be used in pregnancy if necessary.


----------

